# wipers broken ......AGAIN



## gizelda196 (Jan 15, 2018)

2008 Rogue...... for the 3rd time my windshield wipers have broken leaving me stranded in a storm and in some pretty bad situations. I have contacted Nissan this time pretty pissed off. I have replaced the motor and assembly twice at the same dealer. this time I say "screw this" I am not putting the same crappy part in my car .It has not been a cheap repair for me the last 2 times ! So my very handy man takes the linkage out! My motor is absolutely positively FINE. The same with the linkage.... the problem is this crappy little bushing that I just ordered online for 4 bucks! This little bushing wears out and lets the linkage just pop off! while I wait for this bushing the old one can only support the weight of one wiper . My question is anybody have a quick temporary fix while I wait for the bushing?


----------

